
Vogue to Offer Every Issue Since 1892 Online - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/vogue_to_offer_every_issue_since_1892.php#.Tjm0sHAmGMA.hackernews
======
michaelpinto
I'm actually working on a fashion related project (an iPad app) and this is
pure gold for my research efforts! This story may never hit the front page but
it made my day -- thank you curthopkins...

